# Nintendo's New Console: The NX, and The Partnership with DeNA



## Brad (Mar 17, 2015)

*Nintendo has announced a new console that we will see more of in 2016, called the NX.* It's slated to be a replacement for the WiiU and an entirely different concept. What could this mean for Zelda U or other announced Wii U titles. It obviously means that Nintendo has realized that the WiiU isn't working, and that they need a change.

http://kotaku.com/nintendos-next-console-is-code-named-the-nintendo-nx-1691867268


At the same event, *Nintendo announced they would be partnering with mobile game developer DeNa to bring IP's such as Mario to the mobile market.* They said that any F2P aspects will be clean for consumers, and will avoid the common problems with F2P.

http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/17/8230477/nintendo-dena-mobile-games-announcement



Thoughts on all this? To me this seems like Nintendo, a company notorious for being behind the times is finally starting to get it.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 17, 2015)

Interesting! Maybe I didn't miss out too much by not buying a Wii U, then.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 17, 2015)

>using kotaku as a source
rip in piece common sense


The NX is _NOT_ a replacement, and will instead be Nintendo's third device on the market alongside the 3DS and Wii U. As stated by Iwata himself:
_"Nintendo, together with DeNA, will jointly develop a new membership service, which encompasses the existing Nintendo 3DS, Wii U, the new hardware with a brand new concept NX, smart devices and PCs."_
The NX is likely a mobile platform of sorts developed along with DeNA, and it'll probably be developed with a focus on the subscription service (though other systems will still be compatible with the service). All we have currently is Iwata's statement, which only gives us a name and the fact that it will co-exist alongside the 3DS and Wii U, and Kotaku's dumbass writer went with "its a replacement hurr".

And again, Nintendo never had to take this step. I stated this in the other thread as well, but where's all the Sony and Microsoft IPs on mobile platforms? Nintendo still has systems to sell, so them keeping their first-party titles on their own systems only makes sense.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 17, 2015)

just randomly announcing the system instead of at E3/Treehouse/Direct is just odd


----------



## Bowie (Mar 17, 2015)

Get ready for the Super Mario edition of Candy Crush.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 17, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Get ready for the Super Mario edition of Candy Crush.


That's already being released in May for the 3DS, though.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 17, 2015)

oath2order said:


> just randomly announcing the system instead of at E3/Treehouse/Direct is just odd



It does seem to be random at first, but some shareholders don't like waiting. If you remember reading an article stating that Nintendo has begun developing a new system, then you wouldn't be surprised to hear they would announce it sometimes in whatever year they settled for.


Sure, one can assume that NX would replace at least one of the current gaming systems a year or so after NX gets released, similar to how DS dethroned GBA. That is, if that system is proven to be very successful. Since there are zero evidence of it in first place and we haven't fully seen where exactly Nintendo is going for, you can't even accurately predict on how they would handle the current systems in the next few years.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 17, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> >using kotaku as a source
> rip in piece common sense



the best part is even the article says they don't know what it is exactly

so OP is just being dumb


----------



## n64king (Mar 17, 2015)

It all sounds like it's going to get boring a lot faster than we realized that's for one thing.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 17, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> It does seem to be random at first, but some shareholders don't like waiting.



Pretty much the only reason it was even mentioned. Cause if you take a look at the stocks in Nintendo as of the announcement

http://fortune.com/company/ntdoy/


You can see that they, for a lack of a better term, blew the **** up, and increased quite a bit.


As far as any information goes on the NX there isn't any information other than what Reindeer has posted about. Nothing is known about it other than the fact it's going to be something new that probably won't be replacing any of the current consoles. For all we know it might not even be a console in the terms of what people are thinking and it could be something more along the lines of a smart phone or a tablet.
The fact that so many people, including a ton of news websites are throwing around the "NINTENDO'S NEW CONSOLE LAWDY LAWDY" is pretty ridiculous.

Edit: To go a little bit more into it they referred to it as a "dedicated game-platform", stating that it uses a brand new concept and I think this is where a lot of people are assuming this is the new home console. It could be something like that because that is completely possible, but it seems more like it had to do with the actual subject of the partnership with DeNA instead of a random mention of a brand new home console.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 17, 2015)

Kotaku isn't a very good source in my opinion.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 18, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> For all we know it might not even be a console in the terms of what people are thinking and it could be something more along the lines of a smart phone or a tablet.
> The fact that so many people, including a ton of news websites are throwing around the "NINTENDO'S NEW CONSOLE LAWDY LAWDY" is pretty ridiculous.
> 
> Edit: To go a little bit more into it they referred to it as a "dedicated game-platform", stating that it uses a brand new concept and I think this is where a lot of people are assuming this is the new home console. It could be something like that because that is completely possible, but it seems more like it had to do with the actual subject of the partnership with DeNA instead of a random mention of a brand new home console.



From what I understood, it is going to be an alternative to the 3DS and Wii U. 
It sounds to me like the replacement for Club Nintendo will be a subscription gaming service which will be available on all platforms, and people who don't own a 3DS or Wii U, and don't want to use their tiny screened phone to be a part of the sevice will be able to buy an NX and use that instead. I expect it'll be a tablet, possibly with the ability to connect to your TV akin to the Wii U + gamepad because they hinted at developing a portable that connects to your TV at last years E3. It looks to me like another medium (on top of phones as announce) for playing Nintendo IPs without a nintendo console.

TL;DR if you own nintendo consoles this probably isn't aimed at you. (Hence it's not been announced on a nintendo direct!)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 18, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> I expect it'll be a tablet, possibly with the ability to connect to your TV akin to the Wii U + gamepad because they hinted at developing a portable that connects to your TV at last years E3.



Oh god, that'd be like a Nintendo Ouya mixed with the Vita. Both large failures but I can honestly see it working with Nintendo games if the quality is up to par with Nintendo's usual standards. Would definitely be interesting to see something like that being a success where my two given examples were huge flops.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 18, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Oh god, that'd be like a Nintendo Ouya mixed with the Vita. Both large failures but I can honestly see it working with Nintendo games if the quality is up to par with Nintendo's usual standards. Would definitely be interesting to see something like that being a success where my two given examples were huge flops.



Really they just need to say either "Exclusive game to this platform" or "Will play old Pokemon games and all the things we refuse to put on the e-shop" and they'll be made.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 18, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> Really they just need to say either "Exclusive game to this platform" or "Will play old Pokemon games and all the things we refuse to put on the e-shop" and they'll be made.



Pretty much. But if they do go that route, with a "it's a handheld AND you can play it on the tv" idea then I can see myself buying it if the games are fun and worth getting.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 18, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Pretty much. But if they do go that route, with a "it's a handheld AND you can play it on the tv" idea then I can see myself buying it if the games are fun and worth getting.



If it gets anything that can't be played on Wii U or 3DS then I'll get one. But I think the fact the N3DS now has the same button options as the Gamepad means this DeNA cross platform thing, is just going to make it so so long as you have 1 of the consoles you'll be able to play everything they offer. 
It's just a case of will the NX only use DeNA for the people without 3DS's and Wii U's or will it get it's own exclusives as well?
The more I keep thinking on this, the more sense I can find in some of Nintendos decisions the past couple years.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 18, 2015)

please no i just bought my wii u


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 19, 2015)

CR33P said:


> please no i just bought my wii u


Read the thread, nerd.


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Mar 21, 2015)

What is nx console? is it wii u 2? is it different which information is there available i am wanting to know some things i am excited!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 21, 2015)

Peppy Wendy said:


> What is nx console? is it wii u 2? is it different which information is there available i am wanting to know some things i am excited!



No one knows for sure yet. I'm betting not though, I'm pree sure it's going to be a new type/line of hardware for Nintendo.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 21, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Read the thread, nerd.



so is it a new device?? i don't understand


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 21, 2015)

CR33P said:


> so is it a new device?? i don't understand



Yeah. It's going to co-exist along with the 3DS and Wii U. Which means that it isn't replacing either of them.


----------



## JCnator (May 9, 2015)

Sorry to bump this topic, but Iwata has stated that Nintendo is thinking internally about what steps need to be taken to make NX region-free and see if they actually can. As for lifting the region-lock for the current systems (Wii U, any 3DS model), the president is quick to point out it's unrealistic.

C'mon, make this happen as I'm tired having to lug two systems with me just to play both American and Japan library of games!

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/ninte...teps-need-to-be-taken-to-make-nx-region-free/


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 10, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Sorry to bump this topic, but Iwata has stated that Nintendo is thinking internally about what steps need to be taken to make NX region-free and see if they actually can. As for lifting the region-lock for the current systems (Wii U, any 3DS model), the president is quick to point out it's unrealistic.
> 
> C'mon, make this happen as I'm tired having to lug two systems with me just to play both American and Japan library of games!
> 
> Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/ninte...teps-need-to-be-taken-to-make-nx-region-free/



If they released everything worldwide it wouldn't matter. If they do that then I'd believe they want to work towards region free games. While there are still so many split release datas on region though, the lock will stay I'm sure.

Also region free is fine and all, but what would it mean for any indie developers wanting to utilise the console? Are they expected to translate everything? Or keep it in the languages they chose and have it available to everyone even if they don't understand it or have a keyboard system in place to allow them to search for it on any e-shop equivalent.


----------



## JCnator (May 10, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> If they released everything worldwide it wouldn't matter. If they do that then I'd believe they want to work towards region free games. While there are still so many split release datas on region though, the lock will stay I'm sure.
> 
> Also region free is fine and all, but what would it mean for any indie developers wanting to utilise the console? Are they expected to translate everything? Or keep it in the languages they chose and have it available to everyone even if they don't understand it or have a keyboard system in place to allow them to search for it on any e-shop equivalent.



I'd be surprised if they figure out a way to completely abolish the region-lock. The more probable route for them is to do what Sony did starting with PSP/PS3: letting developers to decide per game basis if they want to region-lock their game or not, rather than the company forcing a "permanent" region-lock based on the system's region.


----------



## Bixxy (May 12, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> >using kotaku as a source
> >using kotaku as a source
> rip in piece common sense



>rip in piece
rip common sense

exactly what's wrong with using kotaku as source, anyway?


----------



## matt (Jun 1, 2015)

Nx will be android based device which will allow developers to produce mobile smartphone games


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2015)

matt said:


> Nx will be android based device which will allow developers to produce mobile smartphone games



This is actually just a rumor so either read your sources properly or stop trying to cause an outcry.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 1, 2015)

what if the NX is actually just *N*intendo e*X*perience and the successor to club nintendo..


----------

